# Ketchup Doritos



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i went to walmart today and saw a bad of ketchup doritos.... i bought them and i was like... thats just wrong.







there ok, but i wouldnt buy them again.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just a question marco what up with all these posting are you trying to catch up to innes by chance.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no, just makeing convo.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that and i have no life...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> just a question marco what up with all these posting are you trying to catch up to innes by chance.


 ....he just wants to be innes little b__ch







...either that or take crown as post whore


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

your not to far behind me john....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I might have to buy a bag of these ketchup doritos.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Must be a Canadian thing, cause we dont have them here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Must be a Canadian thing, cause we dont have them here


 canada is are test site for food


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> your not to far behind me john....


 ...yes i am...if i wanted to f##k around and post smilies to every thread, i'd catch up, but unlike you, i have a life and don't post smilies to every freaking thread and say things like "cute"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HAHA!!! They always get the funny tasting food...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HAHA!!! They always get the funny tasting food...


 now now don't forget who supplies the u.s. with pigs and cattle


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah you might give us some of our 'normal' food, but we give you the funny tasting food...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never heard of ketchup flavored doritos. I dont think it is a good idea at all. Almost as bad as the colored ketchup!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dono 80% of his posts are usless and or just a smile face, im kinda geting sick of it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bob I think your in the wrong thread...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

In case of war the US passed a law saying Ketchup can be used insted of tomatos in our schools


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bob I think your in the wrong thread...


Nope, i was refuring to



> posted on Mar 2 2003, 11:02 PM
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> In case of war the US passed a law saying Ketchup can be used insted of tomatos in our schools


 Is that true?! Since when did they even use tomato's in our schools anyway?! Why would they even pass such a law?! They do know that you need tomatos in order to make ketchup right?! Thats our government for ya...

If what your saying is true...then thats just hilarious..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > In case of war the US passed a law saying Ketchup can be used insted of tomatos in our schools
> ...


 Yes it was passed and is very true.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Where and when did you hear this?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Where and when did you hear this?


 I heard of it when i was in school, i told my teacher her was full crap, so next day later he brought me a book, that had it in it. and why they did it, thinking maybe there would be a food shortage, and we could eat / drink that and get enuff health food from it ... i think its a load of crap but thats school food for you eh?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm...stills sounds a little fishy to me though...

I wouldnt doubt it though...we have passed some pretty "out there" laws...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hmm...stills sounds a little fishy to me though...
> 
> I wouldnt doubt it though...we have passed some pretty "out there" laws...


 i like the one in AZ, cant back your donkey down mainstreet with out two candles, and also cant wash a donkey in your bath tub.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I forget what state it is, probably florida, but it is illegal to tie up you PET aligator to a fire hydrant.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I forget what state it is, probably florida, but it is illegal to tie up you PET aligator to a fire hydrant.


 Haha, In CA the only thing that can come out your windows is water, and chicken feathers ... I wounder what the law makers do with chickens in there cars?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CA State Laws: 
¤ Sunshine is guaranteed to the masses. 
¤ Animals are banned from mating publicly within 1,500 feet of a tavern, school, or place of worship. 
¤Bathhouses are against the law. 
¤ It is a misdemeanor to shoot at any kind of game from a moving vehicle, unless the target is a whale. 
¤ Women may not drive in a house coat. 
¤ No vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CA State Laws:
> ? Sunshine is guaranteed to the masses.
> ? Animals are banned from mating publicly within 1,500 feet of a tavern, school, or place of worship.
> ?Bathhouses are against the law.
> ...


thats odd becuase in CA you dont need to ear any thing to drive your car, but if you step out isde of your car, then its indecent exposure?



> No vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.


 i understand that, no tailor can go faster then 55, IE, motorhomes towing thier car.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The law for you sex-crazed Virginian's

¤ Not only is it illegal to have sex with the lights on, one may not have sex in any position other than missionary
¤ If one is not married, it is illegal for him to have sexual relations. 
¤ You may not have oral or anal sex. 
~~~~~~~

These other two Virginia laws I thought were funny

¤ Children are not to go trick-or-treating on Halloween. 
¤ It is illegal to tickle women.

For other dumb laws in the states go to 
http://www.dumblaws.com/states/index.html


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CA State Laws:
> ¤ Sunshine is guaranteed to the masses.
> ¤ Animals are banned from mating publicly within 1,500 feet of a tavern, school, or place of worship.
> ¤Bathhouses are against the law.
> ...


 haha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> > No vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.
> 
> 
> i understand that


 ...um...techinically a car CANNOT exceed 60mph without a driver in it because no one is there to drive the damn car!!! it's friggin parked!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

What the hell do you do when its a ghost or an


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What the hell do you do when its a ghost or an


 ...first of all, a ghost can't drive the car, he'll be too busy lookin in the mirror for his reflection...second an alien has a flying saucer that goes a million times faster than a damn car, why bother?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > > No vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.
> ...


how about if the brakes go out it goes a down a steep hill...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 ...then maximum of about 30-40 mph but not 60


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well obiously with that law something can go less than 60 mph with a driver....soo whatever does that...then why cant they go faster?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well obiously with that law something can go less than 60 mph with a driver....soo whatever does that...then why cant they go faster?!


 ...cuz its a stupid law stating that no one is in the car so it can't travel faster than 60mph...besides, have you ever seen a car without a driver go faster than 60mph?....besides KIT in knight rider


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Well obiously with that law something can go less than 60 mph with a driver....soo whatever does that...then why cant they go faster?!
> ...


 HIT kicks ass. There should be a law stating that you cant talk about paintball all the friggin' time. LOL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

some laws where mad for old times, but some how we cant "remove" laws, only right over them, and admend them, so we have laws for laws of the laws.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ketchup chips are gross


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > just a question marco what up with all these posting are you trying to catch up to innes by chance.
> ...


 2 major differances:

1 - I am funny, helpfull and great
2 - I was voted post whore because I have a lot of posts, marco is posting lots to become the post whore, but the title is not available for another 11 months

as for Marco being my bitch - sorry the position has been filled









Oh, and I agree with Bobme, the endless posts of faces is annoying


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im funny to sometimes. innes, that band in your avatar, are they playing punk?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Innes is a good guy, i like his posts. He is also nice to me, and funny person i enjoy talknig to him when the chance comes up.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im a nice guy too...







, most people dont know this but i am a kind person.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> im a nice guy too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and a jerk on here?
j/k
your not a jerk, just been acting odd over othe past few days i must say.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

alot has ben going on this week.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

going back to your rosy palm and her 5 sisters?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

something like that.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> something like that.










to much info man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


Thanks Bobme, here are some dancing circles.

































































oh, and Marco, the band in my signature is playing jazz, and somtimes blues


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And what do the girls in your signature play: flute?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And what do the girls in your signature play: flute?


 can't you see?
they are playing the bongos


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh:

Damn, my age must start affecting my eye sight









*_looks in the mirror and says "Nice goin', Stevie"_*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> Thanks Bobme, here are some dancing circles.


 ...where do you find all these little images...?









btw...who's currently your bitch?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

ummm why is it that these threads always get turned around to people bitching about postings, but to top it off it doesnt stop there, it just goes on and on and on and on....

about the Chips....I'd rather have a beer :smile:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> about the Chips....I'd rather have a beer :smile:


 what kind? imported, US-flavored, canadian, or mexican (corona)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

John go to http://www.clicksmilies.com


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ok, but you gotta goto Maxim Online


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I believe thats meant for the other 99.99% of the members on here...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I believe thats meant for the other 99.99% of the members on here...


 ...what's your point? you're telling me you've never fantasized about women before?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what kind? imported, US-flavored, canadian, or mexican (corona)


 Give me a Moosehead Green, or a Clancy's, or a Sleeman's, or a keiths, or even a blue and i will be happy. Not too much beer I dont like. But gotta have the Moose...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Give me a Moosehead Green, or a Clancy's, or a Sleeman's, or a keiths, or even a blue and i will be happy. Not too much beer I dont like. But gotta have the Moose...


 ....i take it that's all canadian beer, eh?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I believe thats meant for the other 99.99% of the members on here...
> ...


 Nope, I dont swing that way nor will I ever. Since you seem to think it 'normal' for women to be fantacizing about other women, are you trying to tell me that men fantacize about other men?!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


hey I think hes just a horny bastard .. LOL ... honestly some woman do and others do not, this I do know. But more woman have homosexual fantasies than men do, and it is more acceptable in our society as well.
Thats teh info I have to share on that topic today, Ok now lets please change the subject back now, think FISH people









...and yes its canadian beer


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Nope, I dont swing that way nor will I ever. Since you seem to think it 'normal' for women to be fantacizing about other women, are you trying to tell me that men fantacize about other men?!


 ...the gay guys do....but as for me, i fantasize about women







.........now what about fish S.C.?


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

WOW! I click on "read last post" and this thread went from ketchup doritos to Sex.

What's this world coming to!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> WOW! I click on "read last post" and this thread went from ketchup doritos to Sex.
> 
> What's this world coming to!!!!


 i'll take the blame for the reason it went from chips to sex







....but isn't it cool how one things go from one thing to the next?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea its like a snow ball. however sex is good.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> yea its like a snow ball. however sex is good.


 some people say its overrated, but i think its great, especially if it's with someone you deeply care about or love.....and its the devils gift to mankind


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sex is over rated if you ask me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sex, cars and women are the greatest gifts a man can get....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cars ...
Women also, but not sex.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

how is SEX not a great gift to man?....seems to me you're not getting any action from your girl bobme


----------

